# How to make Rice-a-Roni less mushy



## rockey_f_squirrell (Jul 16, 2013)

I try to make Rice-a-Roni and if I remember right, after I fry it in butter, I am supposed to add 2 and half cups of water, and bring to a boil, then down to a simmer.


But when it is done, it does not look like the picture, each rice and vermicelli is expanded and forms sort of a mushy content. 

What am I doing wrong?  Would adding less water make it more like it is supposed to, or would having less heat?  What about turning off the burners and restarting them periodically to keep the water still hot but not overheat it, as normally I have the burner as low as it could go without going out.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 16, 2013)

I think you're using too much water and probably cooking it too long. I found a recipe on the Rice-a-Roni site for Seasoned Chicken & Rice that calls for 2 cups of water and cooking for 15-20 minutes. The heat should be around medium so the water stays at a nice simmer. Not a rolling boil, but the water should bubble a bit. hth.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 16, 2013)

I love Rice-A-Roni.  All flavors.  I pretty much follow the directions on the package, but I add a sprinkling of addtl Minute Rice, so I guess in essence, I'm using less water.  I add the HOT water after I brown the rice, and as soon as it starts to bubble and boil, I cover it and turn it down to simmer, stirring occasionally.  I think it specifies that the water should be hot before you add it, not just room temp.  Also, if the sauce seems watery when it's done, let it sit and it will thicken.  We like it so much we want to eat it the minute it's done.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2013)

Using less water will do the trick.  The amount of liquid and the cooking time are the two variables.  Since your rice was cooked and soft, cooking time is not the issue.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 16, 2013)

Start making your own. I will never go back to boxed after I made it.Super easy and way better.

measurements are approx. I don't measure this.
2 cups rice
1/2 cup angel hair or vermicelli broken up to 1'' roughly
1/2 cup orzo
1/3 stick butter
1 tsp dried parsley
1/2 tsp sage
1/2 tsp each S&P
2 bay leaves

put everything in a skillet and stir/cook untill vermicelli is browned.
put in a shot of lemon juice or white wine and 2 cans of whatever broth you want. Cover and simmer about 20 minutes.

Play around with spices and onion,garlic etc. I change it up all the time.

Did I mention cheaper too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2013)

4meandthem said:


> Start making your own. I will never go back to boxed after I made it.Super easy and way better.
> 
> measurements are approx. I don't measure this.
> 2 cups rice
> ...



What a good idea, 4me!  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 16, 2013)

I copied the recipe to my recipe file and may try it some time.  I am really one who likes the simplicity of the box mix, though.  But some day I might want it when I don't have it in the house, then I will try your recipe and then may never buy a box again!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 16, 2013)

You could mix up several recipes of the herb mix and just measure out the amount you need for one recipe of rice. Just like the box but homemade.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 16, 2013)

You do need to check the directions every time.  Different flavors (and brands) call for different amounts of water.


----------



## bakechef (Jul 16, 2013)

I use the recipe that I think Andy posted for rice pilaf, it's seriously awesome and so simple, I make it almost weekly and my partner gets excited every time.  I just use a couple handfuls of orzo, or broken up angel hair pasta.  Make sure to brown the butter and orzo well. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/rice-pilaf-75118.html


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I use the recipe that I think Andy posted for rice pilaf, it's seriously awesome and so simple, I make it almost weekly and my partner gets excited every time.  I just use a couple handfuls of orzo, or broken up angel hair pasta.  Make sure to brown the butter and orzo well.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/rice-pilaf-75118.html



I pleased you guys like it.  I'm sure my mom would have been thrilled to hear others like her recipe.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I use the recipe that I think Andy posted for rice pilaf, it's seriously awesome and so simple, I make it almost weekly and my partner gets excited every time.  I just use a couple handfuls of orzo, or broken up angel hair pasta.  Make sure to brown the butter and orzo well.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/rice-pilaf-75118.html



Thanks for bringing this back up, Bakechef!  And thanks for posting it, Andy!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 16, 2013)

I also gave up on boxed Rice a Roni. It might be just me but it just didn't do it for me anymore, although I have nothing against packaged mixes.

  Here's what I do...
 Half cup of jasmine rice, half cup of orzo, browned in butter and oil.   I add sliced shallots, chopped mushrooms to the saute', and then a  handful of golden raisins,  with two cups of rich chicken broth and one  tablespoon of curry powder.  Simmer covered for 15 min on low, fluff, and  add some slivered almonds to the mix.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jul 17, 2013)

Zhizara said:


> You do need to check the directions every time. Different flavors (and brands) call for different amounts of water.


 
This is a very good point !

As far as the basic Rice A Roni I have never used the amount of water they say to put in. I always use 1-3/4 cup and it always comes out perfect.  I do not like my rice to be "soupy" or "saucy" so that's why I put in less water.

Elevation and humidity play a part in it also I've learned in the past.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 17, 2013)

When RAR comes out soupy, It usually means, that the simmer was too low and it usually isn't quite done yet, either.  I just give it more time.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 17, 2013)

I copied Andy's recipe, too.  What is a "nest of angel hair?"


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 17, 2013)

Sometimes pasta is sold twisted into a round cluster called a nest.  The angel hair nests I buy are about an ounce each.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the pic, Andy.  I have seen these in the store.  I will just measure out the ounces from my box of angel hair.  Would each one of those be considered a serving?  That's an easy way to portion it out.

I recently read that the glycemic load of Vermicelli is equal to that of whole wheat pasta, so I would imagine that angel hair is even lower.  I always use angel hair or vermicelli.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 17, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Thanks for the pic, Andy.  I have seen these in the store.  I will just measure out the ounces from my box of angel hair.  Would each one of those be considered a serving?  That's an easy way to portion it out...



As I said, two ounces of pasta to a cup of rice.  I wouldn't call a one ounce portion a serving.  I think three ounces is considered a serving of pasta.


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell (Jul 17, 2013)

*Thanks for that homemade recipe...*

just one.. well two questions more...

What is Orzo?

And I tried this trick with Chinese fried rice with successful results, about cooking it a day in advance and re-heating it the next day.  What will happen if I do that with RiceRoni?


----------



## Addie (Jul 17, 2013)

rockey_f_squirrell said:


> just one.. well two questions more...
> 
> What is Orzo?
> 
> And I tried this trick with Chinese fried rice with successful results, about cooking it a day in advance and re-heating it the next day. What will happen if I do that with Rice Roni?


 
It is a type of pasta that resembles rice. Used often in soups. But cooks more quickly than rice.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 17, 2013)

rockey_f_squirrell said:


> just one.. well two questions more...
> 
> What is Orzo?
> 
> And I tried this trick with Chinese fried rice with successful results, about cooking it a day in advance and re-heating it the next day.  What will happen if I do that with RiceRoni?



Orzo is little rice-shaped pasta.  You can  buy it by the bag in the pasta section.  

Sure, why not try it?  We usually have leftovers of almost everything, stuff frequently tastes better the next day.

Hmm.  I see Addie beat me to the orzo.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 17, 2013)

In my experience, Orzo cooks in exactly the same amount of time as rice.


----------



## Addie (Jul 17, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> In my experience, Orzo cooks in exactly the same amount of time as rice.


 
Maybe I have never really noticed because I use it in soups only.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 17, 2013)

I love leftover Rice A Roni, only there's rarely any leftover.


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell (Jul 18, 2013)

*OK Thanks for y'alls imputs*

same as title


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell (Jun 10, 2016)

*adding on to a 3 yr old quest*

i have tried adding less water and still came out thicker than i like.  what i am looking for is rice cooked well enough but loose enough that a 90 year old man would shake it all off his fork before getting it in his mouth....

no i am not planning a joke on an old man...  when i was in school i had an english teacher comment on an essay i turned in, about my handwriting,... this is the writing of a 90 year old man on a harley davidson motorcycle...
i just am describing the looseness i desire


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 10, 2016)

WOW, you've been trying for 3 years to get it right Rocky??


----------



## blissful (Jun 10, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> WOW, you've been trying for 3 years to get it right Rocky??



Now THAT is dedication to a cause!


----------

